# Rope jumping (buldings, bridges etc.)



## facepalm66 (Dec 28, 2014)

Anyone into this?? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iuv__-nyO1M

I haven't tried it YET, however, I am familiar with military style use of ropes - going down buildings, getting out of helicops etc, and would like to get involved into this.

Question: where and how did you start this? Any way to learn it without having a mentor?
Don't want to search the net, since I enjoy forum answers much more. 

Thanks!


----------

